# Have you ever left kenpo & what made you return



## irongorilla (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone out there literally given up on kenpo , what made you give up and more importantly what made you return.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 23, 2008)

Give up on kenpo?  Inconceivable!!!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 24, 2008)

Heh. INCONTHEEEVABLE~!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2008)

yes, I have, tho not thru bitterness or something.

After earning my shodan while still in high school, I found myself for long periods of time living where there was no kenpo teacher to train with, and my interests drifted into other arts which I pursued avidly.  I'm glad I did so, I believe I reaped huge benefits from those other arts and some of them I continue to practice and study to this day.  There were times when I thought I was truly "done" with kenpo, I was happy training the other arts and felt no desire to return to kenpo.

However, over the years I would periodically find myself dusting off my kenpo, sometimes after years away from it.  Something kept calling me back to it.  Finally, I decided it was time to return to my martial roots, so I was fortunate to find a very experienced and capable instructor in the same lineage I began in, living close enough that I've been training under him for over a year and a half now.

So yeah, it certainly can happen for many reasons, and it's not necessarily a bad thing when it does.  Depends on how you deal with it and what other doors you decide to open.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello my name is jeff and I am Kenpoholic........


----------



## sidecarr (Aug 10, 2008)

in the late 80s I did Kempo for a week or two b4 the school closed down ,had a tough time because the school had me sign a bank loan for the contract , had to get my parents involved to get me out of it , just what an 18 year old wants to do ,did Ty Kwon Do  then Hapkido now im back takeing Tracy Kenpo ,should be testing for my yellow belt in two weeks. what made me return was my son was in Ty Kwon Do and the kids were running around doing what they wanted ,so my  wife yelled at my son ,and the instructor took us asside and told her she underminded his athority .I told him we put the kid in to learn discipline ,he said he likes to let the kids have fun and thats the way it is , so when his ten week trial ended I went out and looked at several different schools and styles ,the Tracy Kenpo really impressed me , so not only me and my son are doing Kenpo I talked my wife into trying it , been doing it for 5 months now she love it


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 10, 2008)

NEVER!!!, i started with kenpo in 65 and thats the only system that i have rank in,do i know others?? yes but thats because of the years,Mr Parker said that  " there are good in all styles"  but i never left my mother art.


----------



## MJS (Aug 11, 2008)

Given up on it?  Not at all.  However, during a transition between schools, there was a time when I didn't have a place to train.  I still worked my material though, and once I found my new school, my training on a regular basis resumed.


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 11, 2008)

MJS said:


> Given up on it?  Not at all.  However, during a transition between schools, there was a time when I didn't have a place to train.  I still worked my material though, and once I found my new school, my training on a regular basis resumed.



whats up mike, wanted to say hi,talk to you soon


----------



## marlon (Aug 11, 2008)

irongorilla said:


> Has anyone out there literally given up on kenpo , what made you give up and more importantly what made you return.


 
I quit for a time when my teacher moved away and the new instructor, didn't do it for me.  The style of teaching was different enough that i felt as though i was not being taught.  I came back because there is nothing to compare to kempo, for me.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## irongorilla (Aug 13, 2008)

I want to  thank ALL you guys , I was dead inside having left KENPO for reasons which I cant go into here because they will upset close friends.

I found myself ( or so my partner told me ) doing ' that karate thing ' as she calls it in my sleep.

I became pent up and agressive , not to her but sort of moody if you guys understand me.
I have now decided to go back after nearly a year out and cant wait , I worry about fitness etc but will take that as it comes.

I have had tears and now feel happy and ready for the challenges that my beloved kenpo will bring me.

Thanks all a big kenpo salute to you.:ultracool


----------



## graychuan (Aug 19, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Heh. INCONTHEEEVABLE~!


 

'There is this word again...I do not think it means what you think it means.'- Inigo Montoya


:ultracool


----------



## graychuan (Aug 19, 2008)

irongorilla said:


> Has anyone out there literally given up on kenpo , what made you give up and more importantly what made you return.


 
Sometimes we have to go away BEFORE we can make a great comback!

:ultracool


----------

